# 10 k islands/ hog key solo and trip



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Just nothing like the back country - particularly on your own going/doing whatever strikes you each day...


----------



## mangoman (Dec 1, 2011)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Put in at Port of the isles Friday morning and headed to hog key for two days of relaxation and some fishing. Sight cast and hooked one snook but he got me on an oyster bar and got the better of my 30 lb leader and stole a z man swim bait
> View attachment 59730
> View attachment 59732
> View attachment 59734
> ...


living the dream , keep on keeping on


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Just nothing like the back country - particularly on your own going/doing whatever strikes you each day...


Thanks Bob I have been going down there since the 90's pre the massive boat regatta that it is today. I find myself lost in the exploration and almost forget to fish sometimes. The next one to hog key your welcome for the free firewood I left I tried to burn it all up.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mangoman said:


> living the dream , keep on keeping on


Thanks mangoman going back in a few weeks with my uncle next time, it'll be nice to have someone else to haul firewood that's a job in itself. I gathered alot the first day and grabbed a little more in the next morning waiting on the tide so I could get out the boat.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

How were the bugs? Have been wanting to do a similar trip like that in those neck of the woods.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Noseums in the morning and evening as usual. Skeeters weren't terrible but minimal wind so if you know hog key there is your answer. If you leave tomorrow my old firewood may still be there it'll last you the first night hard dead mangrove is a bitch with the axe but burns good.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Perfect weather for it.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Sweet, it's magical out there as the sun goes down and the bayboat/pontoon crowd heads back to their condos. I love solo camping, gives you time to think and really unwind. I never did camp on Hog, always timed it so I'd have Whitehorse or Tiger all to myself. Damn if your post doesn't have me thinking about digging out the camping gear!


----------



## Sumwarefishing (Jun 9, 2018)

bobber said:


> Sweet, it's magical out there as the sun goes down and the bayboat/pontoon crowd heads back to their condos. I love solo camping, gives you time to think and really unwind. I never did camp on Hog, always timed it so I'd have Whitehorse or Tiger all to myself. Damn if your post doesn't have me thinking about digging out the camping gear!


So I just bought my first skiff and the thought of camping to fish like that sounds awesome. Where exactly are these places? Hog key in the Florida keys?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That’s on my bucket list...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sumwarefishing said:


> So I just bought my first skiff and the thought of camping to fish like that sounds awesome. Where exactly are these places? Hog key in the Florida keys?


10,000 islands are just below Marco island which is in Southwest Florida. But before the keys.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Sumware... Here's the chart for that area.... https://charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11430.shtml

Look at the bottom right panel (they expand as you click on them...). There's a reason it's called the Ten Thousand islands....


----------



## Sumwarefishing (Jun 9, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> Sumware... Here's the chart for that area.... https://charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11430.shtml
> 
> Look at the bottom right panel (they expand as you click on them...). There's a reason it's called the Ten Thousand islands....


Found it thanks much guys. Already planning an outing lol. Probably gona scout it out next week on my solo skiff. I’m new to the back country in the west coast. I’ve been to flamingo in the past and noticed the big gators. Any worries about those in the ten thousands?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sumwarefishing said:


> Found it thanks much guys. Already planning an outing lol. Probably gona scout it out next week on my solo skiff. I’m new to the back country in the west coast. I’ve been to flamingo in the past and noticed the big gators. Any worries about those in the ten thousands?


Not like it is further south there are some but nothing crazy like the flamingo area. Just gotta be mindful of the oyster bars.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

U have a link to the tide chart ?


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

http://tbone.biol.sc.edu/tide/sites_usgulf.html


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank You !


----------

